# TT Mudset bead thoughts.



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

So, with some hesitance, I decided that I will chime in with some thoughts on the TT MS vs the NC 3.75" that I currently use. 

Is it a good product? Yes...but with some drawbacks.

Imo, installation is more finicky and time consuming with TT ...and "time" on the job is a luxury that many of us just don't have. When installing any type of bead, I always add extra nails or screws to the Sheetrock before hand to make sure of solid contact. This is already a slow down in process but obviously necessary for any trim to ensure proper lines and reduced movement.

The narrower design of the TT makes adjustment more challenging as it's contact area ( inside measurement ) of 1 1/8" gives less real-estate to work with compared to the 1 7/8" that the NC allows.. and when adjusted, the the TT necessitates the use of fasteners in conjunction with the base mud, where as the solid ( no holes ) and wider contact area of the NC does not. pinch/move and wipe and it will stay in place. So, in this regard, I prefer the flexibility of the hinge and surface area ( suction effect ) of the NC. 

Is the TT bead stronger? Yes, it is but in the time that I have been using the NC, I have never had a failure. Now, >excessive< expansion, contraction or settling is something that no product can fully overcome.

Point height. Sorry but nothing I've tried sits as flat and uses less mud than the NC products.

Cost? This shocked me, as I fully expected the TT to come in cheaper but the price I received was .13 per ft more for the TT LP compared to the 3.75 NC. 

It might seem like I'm bashing the TT but I'm not. It is a good product but for reasons stated, it would just not my first choice.

One last point. I have a somewhat unfair advantage in the use of the NC, as I use a machine that cuts product off of 500' rolls to any desired length and folds automatically to inside or outside corners. This obviously makes for a more efficient task.

Joe, thank you for allowing me to try this bead. It's not the first time I've used TT products and it will not be the last.

Btw...the TBA that you sent me is fantastic. I've got one General Contractor sold on it but the others, at least at this time, don't want the added costs. We'll see if that attitude changes over time.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Excellent post. Agree 100%


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what is NC beads ?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

killerjune said:


> what is NC beads ?


no coat


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Good post. I use alot of TT nowdays and the install is a little different then No coat. Everything needs to be flush and free from any debris. I definately would hate to use the TT in places with bad framing or rock jobs. For the TT its best to get the applicator tubes and roller. After a short trial and error period the speed will come. I also like to use a 6' level and make some bench marks to help me do a perfect install. Another tip for speed is to bring a mitre saw. Why bother with snips when you can do make pefect cuts a stack at a time. Dont forget to add muddmaxx and 2 coat finish is all you need.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> no coat


not a no coat guy at all


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> not a no coat guy at all


Same, I hate the crap.
Used to like it, but I just find it takes so long! And it's such a pain in the ass to install and wipe...yuck..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Feel for me...When I need paper face bead or no-coat sticks It's a 2 hour drive 1 way. I like any bead as long as there's no fasteners involved .
The only bitch I have with the N/C sticks is there needs to be screw placed at the very bottom so drop cords and air hoses wont tear it away . I do the same with the pp face bead JIC.. 
I'll half to give these TT bead a try! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Feel for me...When I need paper face bead or no-coat sticks It's a 2 hour drive 1 way. I like any bead as long as there's no fasteners involved .
> The only bitch I have with the N/C sticks is there needs to be screw placed at the very bottom so drop cords and air hoses wont tear it away . I do the same with the pp face bead JIC..
> I'll half to give these TT bead a try! :thumbsup:


see if ya can swap some tacos for some beads


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Same, I hate the crap.
> Used to like it, but I just find it takes so long! And it's such a pain in the ass to install and wipe...yuck..


I used it one time...did not like it


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

All good points. In the end he is right about most things. The TT bead does take more mud to fill and can be more finicky to install than paperfaced beads. With that being said all we use is TT mudset beads :yes:. I have said it before, if you are just a finisher who subs out work then you won't like the mudset beads as much as paperfaced beads. If you are the DWC like myself then you will use nothing else. It is cheaper than paperfaced bead for us and has saved us a lot of money in repair costs. Too often the other trades whack into our beads. With the mudset, you don't have to worry about the bead getting damaged.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Same, I hate the crap.
> Used to like it, but I just find it takes so long! And it's such a pain in the ass to install and wipe...yuck..


Easy Brian!

That's pretty harsh. I know I've asked this before, but have you ever tried the preformed outside 90's? Combined with a corner applicator and the Nocoat roller they are very fast, easy, and durable.

I've been using this system for close to ten years with no complaints.
I do use FT on occasion, especially for bullnose and specialty beads. It is a great product and a great company.:thumbsup:

I've said it before and I'll say it again, no product sits closer to the wall and uses less mud to finish than Nocoat and as far as durability it is second only to TT. So if you want the cleanest lowest profile corners that are still extremely durable I'll use Nocoat, but if you want corners you can drive a tank into and don't care if they sit proud of the wall then I'll use TT.

Cheers.

Mike


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"I have said it before, if you are just a finisher who subs out work then you won't like the mudset beads as much as paperfaced beads. If you are the DWC like myself then you will use nothing else. It is cheaper than paperfaced bead for us and has saved us a lot of money in repair costs. Too often the other trades whack into our beads. With the mudset, you don't have to worry about the bead getting damaged."

Actually, I have been a DWC for 11 of the 31 yrs that I have been finishing and if all goes well, I will be a BC-A,b General Contractor ( fingers crossed ) within the next month.

The titles don't change the formed opinion. The TT, while a good product, would still be my second choice for reasons stated. 

I'm not willing to trade off ease of use, flatness and material consumption. Yes, the TT is stronger to a degree but the NC is plenty strong and well above the accepted standard. Heck, if everyone is worried about the absolute strength of the corners, shouldn't you also expand this to the drywall itself? Standard drywall Is soft and weak, we should all install abusive resistant board. There comes a stopping point.

No disrespect meant "The Finisher"...in your short time, I have found you to be pretty sharp.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i always install metal bead with staples, sometime when the gyprock are bad install,or repair, i can play with (close the corner) for ajusting my corner. with n/c you can't play with because is paper. what you do ? tt or NC

thx


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Nocoat can be made to fit any corner. Just squeeze it together or flatten it out. I've been known to put the occasional staple in it to hold it in place till the mud sets on bad corners as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what you prefere hoper or mud head ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> . Heck, if everyone is worried about the absolute strength of the corners, shouldn't you also expand this to the drywall itself? .



Good point!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If the walls are getting as much abuse as the outside corner then yes, abuse board. What I mean is a stronger corner is most always a good thing. Not all corners need to be bulletproof but we all know which corners are the trouble corners . When you repair them they are always in the SAME areas, high traffic halls, stairwell corners, corners in kitchens high and low for cabinets, etc. They definitely have there place and I will keep using :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> "I have said it before, if you are just a finisher who subs out work then you won't like the mudset beads as much as paperfaced beads. If you are the DWC like myself then you will use nothing else. It is cheaper than paperfaced bead for us and has saved us a lot of money in repair costs. Too often the other trades whack into our beads. With the mudset, you don't have to worry about the bead getting damaged."
> 
> Actually, I have been a DWC for 11 of the 31 yrs that I have been finishing and if all goes well, I will be a BC-A,b General Contractor ( fingers crossed ) within the next month.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how it is where you are but here in Charleston, the DWC is responsible for coming back and fixing the destruction that the other trades cause for free. That is why we come back to "point-up" or touch up after all the trim and woodwork is done along with the priming. That way we can more or less just make one comprehensive trip to fix all areas. We were running into alot of problems with metal bead and paperfaced bead as the other trades were busting the corners up pretty bad. On many occassions we had to tear off bead or spend a lot of time trying to dress up the corner to make it look right. Since switching to the mudset bead we have eliminated that problem all together. The worst thing that happens is some mud chips off. As for the sheetrock, you are right it is soft and easily dented. However it is much easier and faster to repair a ding in the wall than a dented or destroyed corner bead. If I had my choice I would use the abuse board or densarmor plus but it isn't cost effective. If the nocoat works for you then great, but with our circumstances any other bead ends up costing us money in the long run.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have try only one time TT bead mud set. i dont like it because you need to cut the gyprock for fit the bead, (the i-beam need space ) is one more step to install and i want to change for someting faster.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've never directly compare the two for that kind of abuse, but in reality, if the other trades are beating up the beads that much, grow a set and set them straight. Back charge them or the builder.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Just recently got another GC on board with the Truss Backing Angle.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

killerjune said:


> i have try only one time TT bead mud set. i dont like it because you need to cut the gyprock for fit the bead, (the i-beam need space ) is one more step to install and i want to change for someting faster.


I just tell my hangers to cut it back for me....and they do


----------

